# Fishing tip # 667 add color and action



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

This rig ought to be self explanatory. I use 60# test Monel wire for the loop then tie on a small pinch of buck tail. I rigged the bucktail tag on a 1/8 oz Mirrolure jig head. it has sort of a scissor type action when you are jigging it, adding lots of color and motion.


----------

